# Pics of YOUR Home Office



## mjhoward

Well I just finished getting my 'work-at-home' area together and am pretty excited about it.  I thought it might be fun and interesting to see where everyone here works on their Post Production and photography sites.

Here's mine


----------



## MissCream

m


----------



## ImNick




----------



## Davor

Here is my supercomputer


----------



## Live_free

Inside of my rig. Will take pics of complete set up later.


----------



## RockstarPhotography

sent from a crappy ass camera on a crappy ass phone!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/url]
0321012340 by rockstarrphotography, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## RockstarPhotography

Live_free said:


> Inside of my rig. Will take pics of complete set up later.



(pc user that's substituting for "something"  (prolly not having a mac )...


----------



## Live_free

I have a macbookpro 15 inch. I just like having a gaming computer. Mac is great for editing, sucks at everything else. But lets not turn this into a PC v Mac thing. 


BTW With the money put into that rig I could buy a Mac Pro and 27in display. There is another graphics card in there now in SLI (GTX 580s), so it isn't that.  But that computer in macform would be 20k easy.


----------



## RockstarPhotography

Live_free said:


> I have a macbookpro 15 inch. I just like having a gaming computer. Mac is great for editing, sucks at everything else. But lets not turn this into a PC v Mac thing.
> 
> 
> BTW With the money put into that rig I could buy a Mac Pro and 27in display. There is another graphics card in there now in SLI (GTX 580s), so it isn't that.  But that computer in macform would be 20k easy.



lol....I couldn't help it..sorry


----------



## reznap




----------



## RockstarPhotography

reznap said:


>


 
This explains a lot!!!..lol


----------



## ajones7279

reznap said:


>


 
Wow. O_O

Here's mine.


----------



## JClishe

Here's mine. I've hung some artwork since these photos were taken so it looks a little more lived in now. White balance is off in the first one.


----------



## Jarmo

reznap said:


>


 Dude! I thought my desk was bad


----------



## Canon AE-1

The Powerhouse!


----------



## manaheim

Threads like these are always amusing to the voyeur in me. 







And my desk...






I think this was just after I cleaned it.  My office is very rarely that clean.


----------



## PhotoWrangler

Does a studio count? Here is a crappy iPhone pic of our desks with the new 27" iMac.




200245_10150200895233852_734633851_8822164_7724289_n by ChristopherCoy, on Flickr


----------



## Village Idiot

RockstarPhotography said:


> Live_free said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of my rig. Will take pics of complete set up later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pc user that's substituting for "something" (prolly not having a mac )...
Click to expand...


PC user that's probably running OS X on a Hackintosh Pro.


----------



## mjhoward

These are great keep em coming!

Resznap... holy crap dude :lmao:, is that an old monochrome amber screen you're doing your photo editing on??!?!

A lot of nice setups here too :thumbup:


----------



## mikehaugen

manaheim said:


> Threads like these are always amusing to the voyeur in me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this was just after I cleaned it.  My office is very rarely that clean.


 
Nice Star Wars Fighter!  LOL


----------



## KmH

My image editing work station:


----------



## o hey tyler




----------



## Drake

Posted this a while ago, but it haven't changed much. Apart from all the dust perhaps. And the phone. And I've got another monitor, but still a 17" CRT.

It is my primary editing rig. Not what you'd call a supercomputer, but after overclocking it deals with the 10MP RAWs from my Rebel pretty fast so there's no need for a new one. As this one is at my parents' house, and I study in a different town, I also use a laptop in the apartment I rent, but it's pretty slow for editing, and the screen sucks, so I usually edit my photos during weekends when I am back home.


----------



## mikehaugen

o hey tyler said:


>



so, where do you get your inspiration? lol

actually, where do you get your motivation?


----------



## o hey tyler

mikehaugen said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so, where do you get your inspiration? lol
> 
> actually, where do you get your motivation?
Click to expand...

 
Roughly 4 inches to the left of my laptop is where both reside.


----------



## AmazingGrace0385

Dude, you need a better house keeper. ;-) LOL. We just finished our basement and I'm still putting my space together. Will get some pics later! 



reznap said:


>


----------



## Davor

im still yet to see a better office than this. Homeland security to the max!


----------



## RedWylder

MissCream said:


> Here's mine from my iphone.


 
Hahahahaha this looks like my work station.


----------



## RedWylder

JClishe said:


> Here's mine. I've hung some artwork since these photos were taken so it looks a little more lived in now. White balance is off in the first one.



Holy cow!  Nice office!  Can I come borrow your desk for editing photos??


----------



## Alistair

Just a P&S that I snagged from the wife for this! Ha!


----------



## RedWylder

Since I do the majority of my photo editing at work (teehee) here's some pictures of my art classroom/photo office.


----------



## DerekSalem

Here ya go. Use the main rig mostly for editing but the MBP for mobile stuff. Lightroom 3 makes sure it all works perfectly together.


----------



## JClishe

RedWylder said:


> Holy cow!  Nice office!  Can I come borrow your desk for editing photos??


 
Thanks! I completely remodeled it last fall. There are more before and after photos here: Home Office Renovation - a set on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

This is an old shot.


----------



## reznap

Here's a real one..


----------



## o hey tyler

reznap said:


> Here's a real one..


 
Glad to see you have Candy Land in arms reach.


----------



## reznap

o hey tyler said:


> Glad to see you have Candy Land in arms reach.


 
I love how you notice and comment on that, but not the machete.

The house is literally *filled *with toys for a 4-year old.  They turn up everywhere.


----------



## o hey tyler

I know what takes precedent in your life PAUL. MUST... HAVE... CANDY LAND. :lmao:

Nice machete though too. It looks fancy.


----------



## Village Idiot

reznap said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see you have Candy Land in arms reach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how you notice and comment on that, but not the machete.
> 
> The house is literally *filled *with toys for a 4-year old. They turn up everywhere.
Click to expand...


Just in case of Zombie Apocalypse, wield machete.


----------



## Stryker

reznap said:


>



I'm very much impressed.  :thumbup:


----------



## Stutterfly

Taken with my phone, approximately 3 minutes ago. 






All the practical stuff (server, router, telephone, printer/fax...and so on) are on HIS desk. I get a nice clean, uncluttered workspace :mrgreen: There is a scanner in my top drawer, and all my camera gear is elsewhere within my house. There was also a keyboard drawer but I removed after bashing my knee on it for the 42nd time.


----------



## Davor

reznap said:


> Here's a real one..


 
Lovely knife, i also share this interest in weaponry. Kind of reminds me of the Jungle Primitive from SOG


----------



## bottguardo

Stutterfly said:


> Taken with my phone, approximately 3 minutes ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the practical stuff (server, router, telephone, printer/fax...and so on) are on HIS desk. I get a nice clean, uncluttered workspace :mrgreen: There is a scanner in my top drawer, and all my camera gear is elsewhere within my house. There was also a keyboard drawer but I removed after bashing my knee on it for the 42nd time.




I want that chair.


----------



## Stutterfly

^ Haha. It is fairly awesome. Very comfortable.


----------



## Bram

Saw some pretty darn fancy setups over here. Love the mac setups with the 27imac, Love Keith's old dell tower . 
VI: Nice toy  good to see somebody else besides myself is prepared for the zombie apocalypse.
As always o hey tyler, i'm impressed /


----------



## boomer

Lots of nice setups!



here is my desk and computer setup:

Its an Intel 6-core i7 CPU, 12gb RAM and ATI 5770 video card. I love her!



DSC_3521.jpg by nikonboomer, on Flickr




DSC_3506.jpg by nikonboomer, on Flickr


----------



## manaheim

A couple people here have more of a sense of humor than honesty and I imagine they are giggling over the gullability of some folks.  Here, let me try to illustrate...

Here is a picture of my home office:


----------



## boomer

Dude, now that is a sick setup! But what do you do you photo editing on??? 

Sweet phone too :lmao:


----------



## kundalini

This thread would have worked nicely in the themes forum.

Photo Themes


----------



## thebutler4

reznap said:


>




Ok I dont feel so bad about my desk now .. hahaha 

Very nice!


----------



## Davor

boomer said:


> Lots of nice setups!
> 
> 
> 
> here is my desk and computer setup:
> 
> Its an Intel 6-core i7 CPU, 12gb RAM and ATI 5770 video card. I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_3521.jpg by nikonboomer, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_3506.jpg by nikonboomer, on Flickr



I built my friends gaming rig with the exact same case, and almost same specs. You should crossfire that 5770


----------



## Stutterfly

boomer said:


> Lots of nice setups!
> 
> 
> 
> here is my desk and computer setup:
> 
> Its an Intel 6-core i7 CPU, 12gb RAM and ATI 5770 video card. I love her!
> 
> 
> 
> DSC_3521.jpg by nikonboomer, on Flickr



I have those speakers/subwoofer too! The subbie makes a great footrest.


----------



## Live_free

boomer said:


> Lots of nice setups!
> 
> 
> 
> here is my desk and computer setup:
> 
> Its an Intel 6-core i7 CPU, 12gb RAM and ATI 5770 video card. I love her!



A 970-990x with only a 5770? Talk about a HUGE bottleneck.


----------



## kundalini

I actually work in my office............



 



......... about 60-70 hours per week. Doesn't allow me too much time or inclination to clean. Just assholes and elbows till the next project. ​


----------



## boomer

Davor said:


> I built my friends gaming rig with the exact same case, and almost same specs. You should crossfire that 5770


 


Ya, I really like this case! Totally satisfied with it!



Live_free said:


> A 970-990x with only a 5770? Talk about a HUGE bottleneck.


 
Ya, but the 5770 does what i need it to do. I first built the computer with the i7-940 then moved up to the i7-970 because i got it for $250 bucks through the Intel Retail Edge Program  I don't really play games. Assassins Creed II, COD BO, and Portal are the only games i have on my computer and it plays them all maxed out.

A new AMD 6990 would be nice to get.....$$$$


----------



## Davor

boomer said:


> Davor said:
> 
> 
> 
> I built my friends gaming rig with the exact same case, and almost same specs. You should crossfire that 5770
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, I really like this case! Totally satisfied with it!
> 
> 
> 
> Live_free said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 970-990x with only a 5770? Talk about a HUGE bottleneck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya, but the 5770 does what i need it to do. I first built the computer with the i7-940 then moved up to the i7-970 because i got it for $250 bucks through the Intel Retail Edge Program  I don't really play games. Assassins Creed II, COD BO, and Portal are the only games i have on my computer and it plays them all maxed out.
> 
> A new AMD 6990 would be nice to get.....$$$$
Click to expand...

 
Just crossfire 2 6870's or 6950's and itl catch up to that 6990 in no time. Im currently running a Saphire 6870 and plan on getting a second one soon. But its like 250$ towards a new GPU or Camera gear hmmm. lol


----------



## bottguardo

Mine isn't fancy but I get quite a lot done here.






Both the box fan and pencilsaurus are custom.


----------



## FoggyLens

bottguardo said:


> Mine isn't fancy but I get quite a lot done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the box fan and pencilsaurus are custom.





LMAO!!! I love the box fan and love the pencilsaurus.... : )


----------



## o hey tyler

bottguardo said:


> Mine isn't fancy but I get quite a lot done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the box fan and pencilsaurus are custom.


 
If the Box Fan is to cool your laptop, that seems terribly unnecessary.


----------



## Namibia

and I am too ashamed to post a bigger pic!!


----------



## bottguardo

o hey tyler said:


> bottguardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine isn't fancy but I get quite a lot done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the box fan and pencilsaurus are custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Box Fan is to cool your laptop, that seems terribly unnecessary.
Click to expand...


It stays cool as a cucumber now. It used to reach lap-scalding temperatures. I only really turn it on when I'm riding her too hard.


----------



## bottguardo

Namibia said:


> View attachment 3225
> 
> and I am too ashamed to post a bigger pic!!


 
I like that mouse! What kind of cigarettes are those?


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

Here is mine. Going to get rid of that print hanging on the wall and hang one of my shots, but not sure which one yet. I like keeping it clean, no conveniently placed guitars, weaponry, bongs, tourniquets, sex dolls, body parts etc. Boat loads of wide angle distortion though and terrible flash use. 

1)


Office by GooniesNeverSayDie11, on Flickr

2)


Office2 by GooniesNeverSayDie11, on Flickr

3)



Office3 by GooniesNeverSayDie11, on Flickr


----------



## bentcountershaft

The fan needs an air gap between itself and the desk to allow air to push out.  As is it can't be doing all that much.


----------



## o hey tyler

bottguardo said:


> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bottguardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mine isn't fancy but I get quite a lot done here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both the box fan and pencilsaurus are custom.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Box Fan is to cool your laptop, that seems terribly unnecessary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It stays cool as a cucumber now. It used to reach lap-scalding temperatures. I only really turn it on when I'm riding her too hard.
Click to expand...

 
Lap scalding temperatures? Is it a Toshiba Satellite?


----------



## o hey tyler

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Here is mine. Going to get rid of that print hanging on the wall and hang one of my shots, but not sure which one yet. I like keeping it clean, no conveniently placed guitars, weaponry, bongs, tourniquets, sex dolls, body parts etc. Boat loads of wide angle distortion though and terrible flash use.


 
Stop being such a noob and replace the print above your laptop with another ****ing monitor! JEEZE. :lmao:


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

o hey tyler said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is mine. Going to get rid of that print hanging on the wall and hang one of my shots, but not sure which one yet. I like keeping it clean, no conveniently placed guitars, weaponry, bongs, tourniquets, sex dolls, body parts etc. Boat loads of wide angle distortion though and terrible flash use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop being such a noob and replace the print above your laptop with another ****ing monitor! JEEZE. :lmao:
Click to expand...

 
 I actually had a 32 inch second monitor ( older model LCD ) but never used the stupid thing and it just took up a bunch of desk space and collected dust. So now I just have the 23" LG 1080p which is just right for me ( the wide angle doesn't do it much justice ). I wouldn't mind a newer 30inch, that may be my next purchase.


----------



## bottguardo

You can't see it, but it's propped up in the back about an inch. I have it blowing towards the desk as well, so it's sucking air away from the laptop. 

It actually does help quite a bit, It's just a bit overkill.


----------



## bottguardo

o hey tyler said:


> bottguardo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> o hey tyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Box Fan is to cool your laptop, that seems terribly unnecessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It stays cool as a cucumber now. It used to reach lap-scalding temperatures. I only really turn it on when I'm riding her too hard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lap scalding temperatures? Is it a Toshiba Satellite?
Click to expand...


Haha.:lmao:  No. It's an older VAIO. The battery is pretty much worthless so it stays plugged in all the time.


----------



## inaka

Here's mine...






I try to keep it clean, but it gets messy really quick.


----------



## bennielou

Welcome to what I call my dungeon. This is what can await you when you do this full time. 

This is a wide view of the room of torture:





I've got a dual setup. I have two exact machines, two exact workstations, so I can jump around from one job to the next. Joy. It was my husband's idea. 









This is the little globe I spin around and wish I was someplace else.





Here is a photo of my main work machine. I blow up video cards about every 6 months to the tune of about a grand, so I took the side off my machine so it would get more air. Damn video cards. I'd upgrade if I wanted to spend a few weeks totally rebuilding all my programs. Not gonna happen until that thing lights on fire.






This is the IPad that I post to you fine people on when my computers are doing something different. It's a love/hate relationship between me and my computers. Sometimes they are making me money, sometimes they are sucking the life out of me.





I collect Universal Monsters because that's what you need in a dungeon. And they make me happy for some weird reason, so I have them all over the place. My clients are always a bit surprised, but they don't spend 60 hours a week in the dungeon. If they did, they would totally get it.









When I get really borded out of my head, I make the Monsters fight. It's a cathartic mood lifter. 





This is how I feel on Mondays





I'm special because I have my logo on one of my computers. Actually, everytime I see it, I want to go crazy. Notice, my hubby still uses a mouse on the Wacom. Someone hang me.





My very talented and artistic son did this portrait. He's sold many portraits. I want him to work for me. He wants to do hair. You win some you lose some, but I still love this.





Every once in a while I want to remember this can be fun. So I look back through a wall of photobooth shots and old memorablilia.  Oh those days of glory!





A couple more room shots because....well just because I took them. 











But the sales office and photography equipment rooms are total nightmares of their own. We call the equipment room the man cave. The sales room is basically our living room with humongous photos of other people on the walls.


----------



## Village Idiot

I really need to clean my desk. Between OSX86 crashing and having to rebuild that along with selling the iPad and downgrading the MBP to a MB, it's become barren and a place for roommates to put their crap. I have a garbage can that will work better for that.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

Village Idiot said:


> I have a garbage can that will work better for that.


 
But then where will your MB go!?


----------



## Village Idiot

GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:


> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a garbage can that will work better for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then where will your MB go!?
Click to expand...

 
On my desk, right above my OC'ed i7-920 that's running OS X and right under my 30" monitor.


----------



## PJL

My "home office" is my dining room table.


----------



## GooniesNeverSayDie11

Village Idiot said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a garbage can that will work better for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then where will your MB go!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On my desk, right above my OC'ed i7-920 that's running OS X and right under my 30" monitor.
Click to expand...

 Wow, that must make your tallywacker tingle.:roll:


----------



## Turbo




----------



## EckoZero

The cat usually sits on my lap as I work... he stole my chair when I stood up to take the picture!


----------



## mrsfancypants

not really that fancy but it works for me for now, have tons of crap crammed into a tiny one bedroom apt LOL


----------



## MidnightGrimm

Here's my working set-up. The top monitors are run to my desktop, where I do most of my post.  I need to get around to upgrading the gateway one.... it's old as crap, and shows a funkyness in the red hues. But I use that side for all my side bars, so it's good enough for now.... for now.






I'm so jealous of some of the set-ups I've seen posted in this thread!!! I can has?!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

mrsfancypants said:


> not really that fancy but it works for me for now, have tons of crap crammed into a tiny one bedroom apt LOL


 
The lotion and the rag are a nice inclusion.


----------



## mrsfancypants

Bitter Jeweler said:


> mrsfancypants said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not really that fancy but it works for me for now, have tons of crap crammed into a tiny one bedroom apt LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lotion and the rag are a nice inclusion.
Click to expand...



LOL ok TOTALLY not what I was going for there, the lotion is for my hands because they get really dry from living in arizona and the green "rag" is my micro fiber lens cleaner lol, least its not as bad as the pipe and lube LOL


----------



## Bitter Jeweler

:greenpbl:


----------



## o hey tyler

mrsfancypants said:


> least its not as bad as the pipe and lube LOL


 
I'd argue that.


----------



## DennyCrane

This seriously needs reorganization... and to be shot with something other than my phone, but...


----------



## Super Simple

I've always been a bit shy to share any pictures of the disaster that I call a desk. But after seeing some here, I may have a bit more courage!  But there are also some very nice work stations here as well. I just lost that courage...


----------



## Live_free

Village Idiot said:


> GooniesNeverSayDie11 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Village Idiot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a garbage can that will work better for that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then where will your MB go!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On my desk, right above my OC'ed i7-920 that's running OS X and right under my 30" monitor.
Click to expand...

 
What is your 920 running at? I got my i7 up to 4.7Ghz right now at only 1.41v with LLC on full. ROG board so the LLC spike is non existent. Oh and HT is on.


----------



## newatdslr

nice offices


----------



## adversus

Taken my phone, here's mine:

What you see:

-15" MacBook Pro
-Mac Pro (currently in Windows, was playing Elder Scrolls earlier today)
-1TB Time Capsule/WiFi Hotspot
-Logitech Z-5500
-M-Audio Producer USB Microphone
-Lurky
-42 key keyboard
-24 key MIDI controller
-Guitar & practice amp
-Storage shelf includes software/music/camera boxes.  I save my boxes.  I'm weird like that.
-Woot! lights and possibly a stretchy Woot! monkey


----------



## JeramyJ

Here's mine. Computer is a Dell Precision Workstation. I need to upgrade though as it is aging. Looking into a Cyberpower system at the moment. I want to get rid of the tower but can't seem to find an all in one or laptop with enough storage!


----------



## TCD photography

reznap said:


>


 
Hey, how'd you get a pic of my office? :razz:


----------



## mjhoward

Well I've updated mine a bit since I started this thread:


----------



## AaronLLockhart

I've got a couple going on in my home... 

Graphic Design/gaming station. Some things have changed, though. The Powerbooks have been upgraded to a 15" Macbook Pro and 13" Macbook Air, and the tablet at this station is now an Intuos5.


Entertainment Rig by my TV/ Another Gaming Rig (I play FPS here because of screen size  ):
View attachment 40546

Photo editing work station:


----------



## Buckster

As of a couple minutes ago:


----------



## LouR

I had a nice little office area until Hurricane Irene put it under 8 inches of water.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

RockstarPhotography said:


> Live_free said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of my rig. Will take pics of complete set up later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pc user that's substituting for "something"  (*prolly not having a mac* )...
Click to expand...


+1, Mac would resolve this dilemma


----------



## AaronLLockhart

2WheelPhoto said:


> RockstarPhotography said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live_free said:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside of my rig. Will take pics of complete set up later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pc user that's substituting for "something"  (*prolly not having a mac* )...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> +1, Mac would resolve this dilemma
Click to expand...



Those are ROG (pronounced "rogue" and stands for "republic of gamers.")parts in that Rig .... He didn't put that thing together solely for photo editing... I'll tell you that much.

I have a ROG Crosshair V board in my rig right now.


----------



## Buckster

kundalini said:


> This thread would have worked nicely in the themes forum.
> 
> Photo Themes


Agreed.  And it still would be nice to have it there, if some mod would care to move it.


----------



## DorkSterr

As of 10mins ago. 4/1/13


----------



## kathyt




----------



## Tuffythepug

This is what my wife calls "the command center"....


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan

Taken about a year ago.


----------



## runnah

Imagine an airport terminal...


----------



## IByte

Oo there's not enough towers. We need more towers people!! XD


----------



## AaronLLockhart

IByte said:


> Oo there's not enough towers. We need more towers people!! XD



I am rather surprised at the amount of people that use laptops to edit photos.


----------



## Rocketman1978

Live_free said:


> Mac is great for editing, sucks at everything else. But lets not turn this into a PC v Mac thing.



That's like poking a bear and saying, "don't chase me, I was just playin", lol. My department has converted 75% of our office, so I have about 110 reasons to show differently (Re: suck at everything else). =D Just sayin, then again this is not a Mac vs. PC thread. ;-)

Don't have a picture of my home office yet. It consists of a 15" MBP Retina and a 27" Thunderbolt display. My MBP Retina is also my work machine and at work it's connected to (2) 27" Thunderbolt displays and a 46" LCD TV. =D


----------



## dbvirago

reznap said:


>



I have a 300 baud modem and an Apple II if you want to throw them in with the rest of that crap. oh, and a couple of dot matrix printers


----------



## Buckster

Rocketman1978 said:


> Live_free said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac is great for editing, sucks at everything else. But lets not turn this into a PC v Mac thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's like poking a bear and saying, "don't chase me, I was just playin", lol. My department has converted 75% of our office, so I have about 110 reasons to show differently (Re: suck at everything else). =D Just sayin, then again this is not a Mac vs. PC thread. ;-)
Click to expand...

That comment was made more than 2 years ago.  That sleeping bear laid there all that time, quiet, undisturbed, no problem at all, with no poking, no chasing.

Until you came along, just now, and decided to poke it with a stick instead of just posting a photo of your home office.


----------



## Rocketman1978

Buckster said:


> Rocketman1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Live_free said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mac is great for editing, sucks at everything else. But lets not turn this into a PC v Mac thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's like poking a bear and saying, "don't chase me, I was just playin", lol. My department has converted 75% of our office, so I have about 110 reasons to show differently (Re: suck at everything else). =D Just sayin, then again this is not a Mac vs. PC thread. ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That comment was made more than 2 years ago.  That sleeping bear laid there all that time, quiet, undisturbed, no problem at all, with no poking, no chasing.
> 
> Until you came along, just now, and decided to poke it with a stick instead of just posting a photo of your home office.
Click to expand...


Didn't notice that, if you notice I didn't resurrect this tread, my comment still stands. Growl. =D


----------



## Buckster

Rocketman1978 said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rocketman1978 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's like poking a bear and saying, "don't chase me, I was just playin", lol. My department has converted 75% of our office, so I have about 110 reasons to show differently (Re: suck at everything else). =D Just sayin, then again this is not a Mac vs. PC thread. ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> That comment was made more than 2 years ago.  That sleeping bear laid there all that time, quiet, undisturbed, no problem at all, with no poking, no chasing.
> 
> Until you came along, just now, and decided to poke it with a stick instead of just posting a photo of your home office.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't notice that, if you notice I didn't resurrect this tread, my comment still stands. Growl. =D
Click to expand...

Yeah, pick that scab!  Whatever happens, don't stop now!


----------



## boomer

My obviously "posed" desk shot  Got my new ASUS 27 inch 2560x1440 monitor about 2 month ago. I am LOVING every second of its beautifulness!




Desktop by Jim Boomer Photography, on Flickr


----------

